# Step-by-Step Anleitung für Datenbanken



## Guest (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo, 
ich suche eine gute anleitung wie ich datenbanken in java einbinde.
ich hab auch schon in "java als erste programmiersprache" und bei google geguckt aber nichts gefunden.
sehr gut wäre es wenn alles genau beschrieben wird, also auch wenn ich zusätzliche software notwendig ist und ein abschließendes beispiel programm.

ich hoffe jemand kennt eine entsprechende anleitung

schonmal vielen dank im voraus

gruß tscherno


----------



## abollm (19. Mai 2005)

Das _kann_ ein Riesenthema werden, je nachdem was genau du mit der Datenbank vorhast. Schau dir zunächst einmal die FAQs und die Literaturtipps hier im Forum an. Lies dich dann in die entsprechenden Kapitel ein und probiere die gegebenen Beispiele schrittweise aus.

Es ist natürlich auch immer eine Frage, welches DBMS du verwendest bzw. verwenden willst.


----------



## bambi (19. Mai 2005)

Also ein Blick in das DB-Kapilel von Java ist auch eine Insel  lohnt sich da sicher  :wink:


----------



## DP (19. Mai 2005)

*wieoftnoch*


----------

